# International 444



## jaymac

Hi All

very new to tractors i am looking for any information on the international 444 1974 

what oils to use
what faults to look for
parts list

jaymac


----------



## Paul5388

Welcome Jaymac!

I just recently got a 1969 diesel IH 444. I have to say the glow plugs appear to be a weak area. Tomorrow, I'm supposed to pick up a Champion CH 71 (new number is 171) that I'm going to try a retro fit with. The original CH 28 (new # 155) is the old style 18mmX1.50 glow plug that takes about a week to warm up. It's a .9 volt glow plug, whereas the 171 is an 18mmX1.50 12 volt glow plug that should warm up in 15 seconds or so. The wiring will have to be altered to feed 12 volts to each glow plug, instead of the series wiring it has now, if the 171 will actually work in this application. More after I find out if it will work. BTW, the 154 diesel doesn't like ether very much and tends to lock up instead of cranking. The locals here say it's much better to use a gasoline soaked rag over the air cleaner intake. A shot of Kroil penetrating oil also works pretty good, but costs more.

I also heard the propensity of the parking brake to apply itself is hard on the braking system and tends to clog the PTO pump screen with brake particles, which causes PTO problems.

The limited amount of mowing/shredding/bush hogging I've done has been a joy with the 444! The hydraulic steering works very well and gives me much better handling than what I get with my Case/IH 254 4WD. With 40 hp, the 5 foot Woods mower will make short work of 3" diameter pine trees!

Here's a picture of my son mowing some of the smaller stuff on the powerline right of way.

http://www.bbhfarm.com/albums/album01/acg.sized.jpg


----------



## jaymac

Hi Paul

Thanks for the info i am having a problem with the glow plugs and starting my 444. I bought 4 new glow plugs, but first i checked the power to the plugs and it was dead looking at the plugs they dont look wired up right do u have a picture of your glow plug set up.


----------



## Paul5388

Jaymac,

I don't have a picture right now, but can get you one later. 

In the meantime, the glow plug is wired from the push button switch to the big wire wound resistor. From there, it goes directly to the glow plugs with, what from memory, seems to be heavy gauge uninsulated wire. There's an insulator on each glow plug, so the electricity comes into the plug and is insulated from where it continues to the next plug. The series terminates with a ground strap/wire. Current goes through each glow plug in series, with any interruption/break shutting down the whole series.

Try this site, which allows you to look up your tractor model at the bottom of the page, "Begin your SEARCH for PARTS right here!" When you search for "444", it will give you a selection of models, including a "444 European" model, which I assume you have. Section 3-36 is the diesel electrical system with alternators and it shows a picture of the wiring.


----------



## jaymac

Hi Paul 

Thanks for getting back so soon, i had a look at the site but it still did not, help i cant work out what is the neg and the pos. On my 444 the live is on plug 4 the thread part of the plug but on plug 1 the thread part is the neg. I cant see how the power goes from plug 4 to plug 1 as there are only 2 wires and they are for 1 and 2 then 3 and 4 but nothing between 2 and 3. This is why i need a picture. Hope you can understand this.


----------



## Paul5388

Jaymac,

Mine is the same way, with the + going to plug #4. I'll see about getting you a picture, as soon as I get finished with my noon cup of coffee!


----------



## Paul5388

OK, let's try these pictures.

Here's the way the whole glow plug system is wired with uninsulated solid copper.

http://www.bbhfarm.com/albums/album07/aaa.jpg

A closer view of the resistor and wiring leading to #4 glow plug.

http://www.bbhfarm.com/albums/album07/aab.jpg

And the wiring for #3 to #1, with a ground wire going to a bolt in the front of the engine.

http://www.bbhfarm.com/albums/album07/aac.jpg

There's what looks like a ceramic insulator between the wire in and the wire out on each glow plug, which just allows separation of the two legs of the glow plug loop, to let current flow through the glow plug and on to the next glow plug. It doesn't matter which side of the insulator is in and which is out, as long as they are insulated from each other.

Well, my image code is off and I don't know how to turn it on, so you'll have to click on the links.


----------



## jaymac

Cheers Paul


----------



## jaymac

Hi Paul

You ever need anything from Scotland just give me a shout, cheers once again for all your help.


----------



## Paul5388

BTW, I still haven't gotten a CH 71 (171) to try to modify with. 

It rarely gets below 20 degrees F here in east Texas, so I can live pretty easily without glow plugs (the doors are open right now and it's 74 degrees F).

When I visited England, long ago in July, courtesy of my rich Uncle Sam, wool clothing was a pretty necessary item when the sun went down. I can see where glow plugs, when living even further north, would be very helpful. 

I do have the ITT Manual for this series of tractors, if you need information that might be in it. I do answer email and PMs too.


----------



## jaymac

I live just outside Edinburgh it can get very cold and wet at this time of the year. I am just about to put antifreeze into the tractor to save any problems over the winter. I think we had a couple of hot days here about 74 degrees F that was way back in July.


----------



## Paul5388

I keep anti-freeze in mine year round. It not only helps with freezing problems, but it also raises the boiling point of water, so there's less chances of overheating.

A propylene glycol type, like Sierra, is preferred, since it's non-toxic (there are food grades of propylene glycol) to animals that might drink any overflow or what you drain during changes. Either type will get more acid (hard on aluminum parts) with use, so it is necessary to change fluid at reasonable intervals.

You might also think about looking into the ballast in your rear tires and ensuring they have some sort of anti-freeze in them too. That's the reason for the "Loading Tires" thread.


----------



## jaymac

I am very new to tractors just got the 444 about 3 weeks ago there was a few things i had to fix as i got it for a good price. I am now at the stage that i need to buy a manual do you know if they do them on cd. When i get her up and running i will post some pics.


----------



## Paul5388

> 444 - I&T Aftermarket Shop Repair Manual, 224 Pages - Part No: IH-201 $29.95 source


This is the manual I have. I don't know why I insist on calling it an ITT Manual. :duh: 

I'm not seeing any real IH shop manuals in a Google search, just after market. One advantage of the I&T manual is that it covers the whole series, not just one model. This one covers the B275, B414, 444 and etc. with notations about differences of application in the models.

If you actually got a manual on cd, you wouldn't be able to haul it out to where your working and get it all greasy! :truth: Of course, a much better way is to scan and print the pages you want to work with and get those greasy, instead of the original. :idea:


----------

